# Nintendo Ends Support for the NES



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 3, 2007)

The Nintendo Entertainment System (aka NES) is probably older than many techPowerUp! readers, being released in Japan during July 1983, the USA during October 1985 and most of Europe during September 1986. However, after over 24 years, Nintendo has finally decided that it can no-longer continue to support the console due to an increasing shortage of the necessary parts. As of 31st October this year, Nintendo has ended support for the NES (Famicom in Japan), Super NES, Nintendo 64 and both the original and pocket Gameboys. Considering that Sega ended support for its Dreamcast earlier this year, this really shows just how long Nintendo has kept the NES alive.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 3, 2007)

You mean to tell me I could of asked nintendo for parts......damn it.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 3, 2007)

I never played a NES. Was it the console that had the original Super Mario games?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes and duck hunt

I still have mine, but no original power supply and the top is gone.

I play Super Mario Bros  1-3 on it from time to time.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 3, 2007)

So what kind of 'support' where they offering for it in the first place  (was it just parts & repairs etc?)


----------



## regan1985 (Nov 3, 2007)

now thats commitment i didnt realise they had support for that long


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 3, 2007)

regan1985 said:


> now thats commitment i didnt realise they had support for that long



Yeah, good going Nintendo...why offer what nobody knows exists anyways .


----------



## Ripper3 (Nov 3, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Yes and duck hunt
> 
> I still have mine, but no original power supply and the top is gone.
> 
> I play Super Mario Bros  1-3 on it from time to time.



I love my NES. Shame it decides not to work at times. 
I used to love getting it out on a dreary rainy Sunday afternoon, and play Duck Hunt, Mario, and whatever else I could find.
If i had known Ninty still had service for it, I would have bought new parts for it too.


----------



## Snipe343 (Nov 3, 2007)

i have all those systems and here still working great, original parts too sad to see the support go tho also if you need part for them ebay usally has them


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 3, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> So what kind of 'support' where they offering for it in the first place  (was it just parts & repairs etc?)



Pretty much, yes. They also have some basic troubleshooting tips I think, and those are still on the website if you look for them.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 3, 2007)

is the deal done already?


----------



## FatForester (Nov 3, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> You mean to tell me I could of asked nintendo for parts......damn it.



... same here...


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 3, 2007)

good lord, they're just now ending support for the NES?!!  


for any y'all youngins that never saw one before, this is what the controllers looked like:









for all us old-schkoolers:  UP DOWN UP DOWN LEFT RIGHT LEFT RIGHT A B SELECT START


----------



## happita (Nov 3, 2007)

how sad... this is officially the end of an era (technically when other systems were launched)

NES will be missed in all its glory, especially the original appearance


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 3, 2007)

Damn, and I still own an NES  both the old boxy kill your hand one and the SNES clone!!!


----------



## Frick (Nov 3, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> I never played a NES. Was it the console that had the original Super Mario games?



What??? Man, you don't know what you've missed. Ice Climbers, Super Mario Bros 1-3 and many more.. You should get one and try. 

I prefer Sega Genesis though (Sonic 2 ftw!)..


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 3, 2007)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> Pretty much, yes. They also have some basic troubleshooting tips I think, and those are still on the website if you look for them.



Cool.  Heres my troubleshooting tip:

If the game doesnt work, blow the cartridge (and/or the cartridge slot)  It used to work 9/10 times for me lol


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 3, 2007)

Frick said:


> What??? Man, you don't know what you've missed. Ice Climbers, Super Mario Bros 1-3 and many more.. You should get one and try.
> 
> I prefer Sega Genesis though (Sonic 2 ftw!)..



You cant compare the Sega Genesis (Megadrive to us in the UK) to the NES.  The Sega Master System was out at the same time as the NES.  So you have to compare the Sega Genesis to the Super Nintendo  (BTW the SNES was far superior to the Mega Drive.....MODE7 FTW! )


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 3, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> for all us old-schkoolers:  UP DOWN UP DOWN LEFT RIGHT LEFT RIGHT A B SELECT START



Was that the Contra or Punch Out cheat 

I remember UP UP DOWN DOWN LEFT RIGHT LEFT RIGHT B A for some reason lol, I think it was for Gradius


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 3, 2007)

> You cant compare the Sega Genesis (Megadrive to us in the UK) to the NES. The Sega Master System was out at the same time as the NES. So you have to compare the Sega Genesis to the Super Nintendo  (BTW the SNES was far superior to the Mega Drive.....MODE7 FTW! )



and the SNES was superior to the SEGA Genesis.  256 colors vx 16 colors, hmmmmm . . .


NES was back when (console) gaming had to rely on gameplay and story more than pretty graphics - most of those games were fun to play over and over again.

I think, my all time favorite game for the NES was Blaster Master



> Was that the Contra cheat
> 
> I remember UP UP DOWN DOWN LEFT RIGHT LEFT RIGHT B A for some reason lol, I think it was for Gradius




IIRC, I think it was for any CAPCOM game, but I'm not 100% sure of the button combination anymore


----------



## quickie (Nov 3, 2007)

SNES ..the original mario kart 

i'm surprised they were still supporting the older consoles up til this point. forget NES, i thought nintendo dumped support for gamecube aleady. ..


----------



## insider (Nov 3, 2007)

Super Mario Bros 3, all time great!


----------



## erocker (Nov 3, 2007)

Various consoles n' such that I have laying around the house but thought there is no longer support for:

Pong
Super Pong
NES
Sega Master System
Colecovision
VIC-20
Commodore 64
A.D.A.M.  (it's a computer)  
Atari 2600 (the preferred 2600 imo)
Super NES
Sega Genesis 
Sega 32x
Sega Saturn
Nintendo 64
Sega Game Gear
A couple of gamboy's
Sega Dreamcast
Various 1980's standalone games (mini-arcade) Pac man, Donkey kong
I'm sure there is more.... I should start a museum.


----------



## erocker (Nov 3, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> and the SNES was superior to the SEGA Genesis.  256 colors vx 16 colors, hmmmmm . . .



Wrong... it uses 16 bit.  I believe that is waaayyy more than 256 colors.  The SNES was superior to the Genesis because of it's 3d hardware.


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 3, 2007)

> Various consoles n' such that I have laying around the house but thought there is no longer support for:
> 
> Pong
> Super Pong
> ...




amn, man - the only thing I don't see up there is a KayPro  




> Wrong... it uses 16 bit. I believe that is waaayyy more than 256 colors. The SNES was superior to the Genesis because of it's 3d hardware.



I thought the SNES and Genesis were both 16b?


----------



## erocker (Nov 3, 2007)

Perhaps they both have 256 colors, I know from playing on my Genesis that it was more than 16.  Btw my Robotic Operated Buddy, R.O.B. is crying violently right now!


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 3, 2007)

> Btw my Robotic Operated Buddy, R.O.B. is crying violently right now!



no way . . . you had one?!


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 3, 2007)

woa i miss 1 one for supernitendo thats Terranigma best game ever took me 3 years to play it out.. when i played it on pc in 2 weeks
i think that was a 32bit game


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 3, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Cool.  Heres my troubleshooting tip:
> 
> If the game doesnt work, blow the cartridge (and/or the cartridge slot)  It used to work 9/10 times for me lol



Lol, a quote from the Nintendo help page for the NES:



> Do not blow into your Game Paks or systems. The moisture in your breath can corrode and contaminate the pin connectors.


----------



## kwchang007 (Nov 3, 2007)

They lie!!!!  Worked with GB and N64


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't think anyone really read the owner's manual!

I remember, though, my parent's had bought this combination padlock thing for the NES.  The bottom of the lock fit into one of the screw castings on the underside of the console, and the top part of the lock blocked the door from opening.  even if you removed the door, you still couldn't get a game in and out.








t'was the bane of many a boring afternoon


----------



## d44ve (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow.... I really feel old now. I never thought I would see the day when there were people out there that had never seen the NES.

I am going to go sit in a corner and cry now.


----------



## Conti027 (Nov 3, 2007)

"for all us old-schkoolers: UP DOWN UP DOWN LEFT RIGHT LEFT RIGHT A B SELECT START"

A,B,A,B,Select,Start

lol


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 3, 2007)

I bet u don't know the Super Mario Bros 1 countine code LOL


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 3, 2007)

> I bet u don't know the Super Mario Bros 1 countine code LOL




naw, don't remember - only played Mario1 once, never played it again



> A,B,A,B,Select,Start
> 
> lol



big difference from what I posted!  Although, I didn't really remember all that well, it's been so long 


Did anyone ever play Ultima III, IV and V on NES?  I thought IV (quest of the avatar) was the best.

I always wondered why they never brought I and II over, though - I still had to play those on the C64


----------



## shyet (Nov 3, 2007)

Conti027 said:


> "for all us old-schkoolers: UP DOWN UP DOWN LEFT RIGHT LEFT RIGHT A B SELECT START"
> 
> A,B,A,B,Select,Start
> 
> lol



The cheat for Contra was actually UP UP DOWN DOWN LEFT RIGHT LEFT RIGHT B A, pressing select was only to put it in two player mode.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 3, 2007)

shyet said:


> The cheat for Contra was actually UP UP DOWN DOWN LEFT RIGHT LEFT RIGHT B A, pressing select was only to put it in two player mode.



I think you will find that Up Up Down Donw Left Right Fet Right B A was a 'generic' cheat code that worked on numerous 'KONAMI' titles


----------



## Chewy (Nov 4, 2007)

I remember this system.. but like in like 1987-1990 era..

 My dads friend had one just for when kids came over was nice of him... everyone should have a console in there house for when your friends little kids come over.. keeps them occupied while the older folk enjoy thier old people socializing lol... Wii anyone? Nintendo ftw... keeps kids happy and good for ages 5+ lol.

 Duck hunt, super mario bros.. there were many other great games especially from Konami back in those golden days. I just cant remember the names cause I was still a kid .


----------



## Conti027 (Nov 4, 2007)

shyet said:


> The cheat for Contra was actually UP UP DOWN DOWN LEFT RIGHT LEFT RIGHT B A, pressing select was only to put it in two player mode.



really? i thought it was 2 B's and 2 A's


----------



## erocker (Nov 4, 2007)

The correct code is Up Down, Up Down, Left Right, Left Right, B, A, Start.


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 4, 2007)

funny how we all remember something different! 

I do remember, though, a lot of the Capcom games, you could get into a secret menu at the main screen and listen to the game's soundtrack - CONTRA, Castlevania, Street Fighter . . .

I alwasy thought that was neat.


----------



## Dark Ride (Nov 4, 2007)

Morgoth said:


> woa i miss 1 one for supernitendo thats Terranigma best game ever took me 3 years to play it out.. when i played it on pc in 2 weeks
> i think that was a 32bit game


----------



## XooM (Nov 4, 2007)

The correct code does not include the start; the start was just to unpause the game, as one would typically pause the game in order to enter the code.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 4, 2007)

Both codes are correct. The original Contra was U,D,U,D....etc.

The "Konami code" as it became known, was U,U,D,D......


And you had to hit start to start the game before the code cleared. It was timed on the Start menu. Do it too slowly, and nothing happened.

And the select was only pressed to start a 2p game, as previously mentioned.


----------

